# Does anyone else find it ironic when wait staff, bartenders, etc. Don't tip?



## Ubergoober6 (Sep 27, 2017)

I've worked at Dunkin Donuts in the past and obviously still do Uber on the side with my current job, and I always found it ironic when people who work at jobs that accept tips don't tip.


----------



## PoorUberDriver (Sep 8, 2016)

I've had numerous strippers get their nasty tails in my car and don't tip!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ubergoober6 said:


> I've worked at Dunkin Donuts in the past and obviously still do Uber on the side with my current job, and I always found it ironic when people who work at jobs that accept tips don't tip.


I don't find it shocking at all that people don't follow the golden rule.

There's a reason why Jesus said it was important. He knew people only think of themselves.


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

No more ironic than when someone tells me they are an Uber Driver and they don't tip.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

About 50/50 in my experience. They either tip very well or not at all.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Bevital said:


> No more ironic than when someone tells me they are an Uber Driver and they don't tip.


...they probably just tip you in the app, duh.


----------



## uberlyfting123 (Mar 16, 2017)

anyone Uber/Lyft driver that doesn't even tip a dollar deserves to lose his/her rideshare license......


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

PoorUberDriver said:


> numerous strippers don't tip





Ubergoober6 said:


> people who work at jobs that accept tips don't tip.





Bevital said:


> Uber Driver don't tip.


There are numerous laments on these boards about bartenders, waiters, waitresses, dancing girls and other tipped workers who do not tip their Uber or Lyft driver.

All of these people have been, over the years and as a rule, the best tippers of cab drivers. The problem is that T. Kalanick must have had something against tipping, thus he created a no tipping culture on TNCs. It is going to be hard to break people of that habit. T. Kalanick's lies about the tip's being included do not help either. Despite Uber's adding a tipping feature, the old, ingrained, programmed response is still there. The initial question about tipping on Uber Taxi (which was asked even if Uber Taxi was not available in the registrant's home market) only served to add to the confusion.

Since Uber did add the tipping feature, it also eliminated the default tip setting on Uber Taxi, so that users of Uber Taxi (where it is available) must now tip in the same way that they would on other levels of Uber. It has just about destroyed tipping on Uber Taxi.

Uber, of course, will not issue any clarification to its users. Even if it did, half of them would ignore it or delete the e-Mail unread.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Feck, last week I had a former uber driver ride with me, ask tons of questions and el zilcho tip!


----------



## Swerves (Nov 16, 2017)

I don't know where I picked up the strong belief that bartenders/waitresses (and strippers) were known for being good tippers, but I don't assume that anymore.

It's not all so bad though, sometimes it feels liberating when your assumptions and instinctual beliefs are weakened. For example, I picked a black woman up from WalMart after her shift. She said she normally walks home at night but she couldn't do it after having to work around the fact that the fire department had shut their ovens down in the bakery. Anyway, I had the split second "oh, well, another short freebie ride" thought but then we got to talking so much that I realized she actually lived far from that WalMart, like yeah, she probably does walk, but damn... she's older too. It was one of those times where I was thankful that Lyft doesn't charge them much. 

When I got home for the evening I checked my phone, noticed WalMart lady tipped me $5. San Antonio Lyft Riders rarely tip and when they do it's a dollar or two, so yeah, sometimes ironies are nice.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> There are numerous laments on these boards about bartenders, waiters, waitresses, dancing girls and other tipped workers who do not tip their Uber or Lyft driver.
> 
> All of these people have been, over the years and as a rule, the best tippers of cab drivers. The problem is that T. Kalanick must have had something against tipping, thus he created a no tipping culture on TNCs. It is going to be hard to break people of that habit. T. Kalanick's lies about the tip's being included do not help either. Despite Uber's adding a tipping feature, the old, ingrained, programmed response is still there. The initial question about tipping on Uber Taxi (which was asked even if Uber Taxi was not available in the registrant's home market) only served to add to the confusion.
> 
> ...


Please give non- tippers more credit. They are not children and know exactly what they are doing. They are simply using the Uber no tipping policy as an excuse to hide their guilt for being cheap bastards. They are of poor character and refuse to reward good service.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Thats why i drive pizza.
90% of my deliveries TIP

I WAS MAKING $8.00 tips in the hood last week.


----------

